# Wild Women of Washtenaw



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The 10th Wild Women of Washtenaw Outdoor Women's Event at Washtenaw Sportsman's Club is open for registration. http:www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/
WWOW is a fun event. Many from this site have attended as participants, helpers or instructors. I hope that you'll join us at WWOW this year.

Lindsey


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I couldn't get your link to work but this one should...
http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks Autumnlover.
Looks like the two // got left out when I inserted the link.

Take a look at this year's offerings on the WWOW web page above. We've added some new classes, updated some others and brought back many of the favorites.

Friday night's optional activities include making your own hand dipped beeswax candles, the hoof to freezer demonstration on field dressing and processing a big game animal, as well as the ever popular tomahawk and knife throwing, campfire, camping, and the roasted beef dinner where we provide the meat and you bring a side dish to share. Howard Smallwood of Hog Wild Archery will be at WWOW on Friday evening to help you fit and tune your archery equipment.

On Saturday you get your choice of three of the 19 classes that WWOW offers. We have shooting classes for rifles, shotguns, handguns, muzzleloaders, and novice archers. We provide the equipment and ammo. We've got a class for intermediate and advanced archers where you'll shoot a 3-D course using your bow with great coaches . WWOW has classes on bee-keeping, casting with fly and spinning equipment, bird dogs, self defense (kinect karate), outdoor and dutch oven cooking, falconry, fly tying, cooking small game and panfish, knot tying, navigating with a map and compass, duck and goose hunting, turkey hunting, and a huntress safety class where you can earn your MDNR hunter safety certificate. We'll feed you breakfast and lunch on Saturday and we'll do the dishes. You'll even get a 2008 WWOW t-shirt.

If you have any questions about the Wild Women of Washtenaw event, please post them here or send them to Gail at [email protected]

More than 50 women have already signed up for the 2008 WWOW. I hope that you'll join us too.

I've got some good memories of M-S Forum women at WWOW. I remember pink M-S Forum t-shirts and jello shots. I remember a spirtied discussion with Hawker about shotgun recoil during a pasty class. I've enjoyed meeting the people whose posts I read here. Those of you who've been to past WWOW events, what do you remember best? 

Lindsey


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

About 6 years ago I brought a friend who had never even camped before. We had a great time and she still laughs about it. Hmmm and I think I remember something about jello shots .


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I missed last year but went the two years prior to that. Have always had a great time !!! Even the last time when we had the whole weeked of rain and cold weather....we still managed to have a blast.....

WWOW, always do a great job !!! 

As for right now I will be there this year too! Might have to bring the M-S shirts and jello shots back into the picture this year !!!!!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I'd like to make it to this event one of these years, but it looks like I'm going to be on crutches this year....got foot surgery pending real soon.

BTW, I don't think anyone's posted this years date yet in this string. It's May 9 & 10-2008.

Who is doing the handgun course this year? And, what's the max number of women that can register?


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I think our largest WWOW had nearly 150 participants. 120 to 130 is more typical. 
We've never filled up the entire event but some of the most popular classes do fill to their capacity, often limited by equipment or space. Other classes have fewer constraints and can be expanded as needed. *Registering for WWOW as soon as possible increases the chances of getting your first choices of classes.*

I haven't talked to the instructors for the small bore pistol and rifles classes this year. I expect that it will be many of the same group who have taught that class in past years. They are a good bunch.

I hope that somebody from this forum who is coming to WWOW will try to organize some sort of meet and greet for the other forum posters who will be at WWOW. Doesn't have to be much, maybe just an agreement to meet at the candle dipping at 8 or something similar. Another idea might be to ask Gail if she would ask the MS Forum posters to all stand up during her opening remarks at dinner on Friday or at the Saturday morning orientation. I think it's fun to meet the people behind the words.

Who has rabbit, squirrel or bluegill recipes? I'm collecting recipes for our new WWOW Surf and Turf class. If you're coming to WWOW and have a favorite way to cook small game or panfish, send me your recipes.

Lindsey


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Lindsey, Gail....

What is the minimun age limit for girls to attend this weekend event?


Thank you


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

14 years old is the minimum.
14 to 17 must be accompanied by an adult.

Gail says that nearly 80 wild women have registered for WWOW so far.

How many more Michigan Sportsman Forum are going to join us at the 2008 WWOW event?
http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Went for the first time, and had an absolutely great time! (I think I want a rifle for my birthday!!) 

Lindsey, Gail and the rest of the organizers do a fantastic job!


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Glad you came this year and had a good time.
We sure have a good time at WWOW every year.
The people, the WWOW participants and the WWOW workers, are what make WWOW special.

If you come again next year, introduce yourself to Gail and me so we have a real name and face to go with your Michigan Sportsman Forum name.
The 2009 WWOW will be May 8 & 9, 2009

Lindsey


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Lindsey said:


> If you come again next year, introduce yourself to Gail and me so we have a real name and face to go with your Michigan Sportsman Forum name.
> The 2009 WWOW will be May 8 & 9, 2009
> 
> Lindsey


Lindsey we had a nice chat on Friday with our mutual friend, you might recognize me from the pics in my gallery.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Yep, you do look familiar. Nice to have two names to go with the face.
I'm glad that you and our mutual friend came down to WWOW. Looking forward to seeing you again next year, if not sooner.
I enjoyed your photos. Looks like you've got the surf part down pretty well. Time to start working on the turf part.

Lindsey


----------

